# 2 step on 1.8t's? Can it be done?



## 20AE-3407 (Jun 28, 2007)

*I would like to add this feature becuase all of my honda/acura friends have hondata with 2 step and building boost on the line is quite nice.*


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2 step on 1.8t's? Can it be done? (20AE-3407)*

not if you still run the me7 ecu, you need sem if you try to do it on me7 it will just think it is misfiring and put the car into limp mode straight off the line


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

word this is asked quite a few times, the stock ecu will read misfires and freak out putting you into limp. Standalone would be the only way. 
Now with that being said i dont remember which tuner exactly but one said they were trying to work on a way or tune that would allow you to do it temporarily on the me7


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

i've heard unitronics may have something in the works.


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

So you want to spend money to impress some honda guys?


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_So you want to spend money to impress some honda guys?









No he wants to build boost standing still so you can launch with 10 psi instead of 5


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

You can already do it on the OEM ecu, it'll flip out due to misfires though. No company has done this as of yet, 100% successfully.


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

your 2871 isnt big enough to lag that bad.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 2 step on 1.8t's? Can it be done? (20AE-3407)*

ebrake up, slip the clutch and build boost.


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 2 step on 1.8t's? Can it be done? (PolskiHetzen)*

i think atp tried to do this


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 2 step on 1.8t's? Can it be done? (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_i think atp tried to do this


Nah....that was just their regular tune.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 2 step on 1.8t's? Can it be done? (Midnight_1.8T)*

We need someone to get this to work..I would love to have a 2-step feature.
It cant be that hard


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 2 step on 1.8t's? Can it be done? (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_ebrake up, slip the clutch and build boost. 

Yup, thats how you get the tires smoking good in 2nd... Its pretty damn harsh on the clutch though. 2 Step would definantly be nicer on the equipment.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

stupid question coming up....
what is two step?


----------



## RoflsaurusRex (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_stupid question coming up....
what is two step?


_Quote, originally posted by *krautcar* »_
No *he wants to build boost standing still so you can launch with 10 psi instead of 5*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Isn't Sav running this?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 2 step on 1.8t's? Can it be done? (Midnight_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_1.8T* »_

Nah....that was just their regular tune.

LMAO


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_Isn't Sav running this?

Yup. Tuned it all myself. WIth the right combination of lemmi tweaks it's possible.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## 20AE-3407 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

dammit sav you make me want to come there even more and get your help haha. you better be ready to make some money from me at waterfest hookin it up lol.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (20AE-3407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20AE-3407* »_dammit sav you make me want to come there even more and get your help haha. you better be ready to make some money from me at waterfest hookin it up lol.









It's actually a pretty tight setup - 3 way switch in the cabin and two MBCs in the engine bay.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

LOL! I was actually just joking. I don't have a 2 step feature but we will be bringing something sorta kinda cool out soon boost related. teehee


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_LOL! I was actually just joking. I don't have a 2 step feature but we will be bringing something sorta kinda cool out soon boost related. teehee

Well what is that you had rigged up?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

That was a dual stage mbc with a switch for first gear.
2 step is when you sit at a stop with the tranny in neutral, and you rev it up and the ECU/standalone puts a rev limiter of whatever you want it to be at so the turbo spools up. If you listen closely to EdsGTI's drag video, you can hear it before he takes off. You just mash the gas and the needle bounces off a set rpm. The turbo builds boost b/c the timing is pulled so much that the combustion is hitting the turbine wheel and thus spooling it up. Once you dump the clutch your rev limiter is gone and you're leaving the line at say 10psi.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_That was a dual stage mbc with a switch for first gear.
2 step is when you sit at a stop with the tranny in neutral, and you rev it up and the ECU/standalone puts a rev limiter of whatever you want it to be at so the turbo spools up. If you listen closely to EdsGTI's drag video, you can hear it before he takes off. You just mash the gas and the needle bounces off a set rpm. The turbo builds boost b/c the timing is pulled so much that the combustion is hitting the turbine wheel and thus spooling it up. Once you dump the clutch your rev limiter is gone and you're leaving the line at say 10psi.

Oh. Thanks for the clarification. You should get this rigged up.


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

boost at the line for a fwd street car, for what purpose, great burnouts?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (brian1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_boost at the line for a fwd street car, for what purpose, great burnouts?









Apparently you have not launched a BT 1.8t


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (brian1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_boost at the line for a fwd street car, for what purpose, great burnouts?









Slicks.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (brian1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_boost at the line for a fwd street car, for what purpose, great burnouts?










lol on a well setup honda 1.5 60'
we cut a consistant 1.70-1.69 with my car on 2 step.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

lol owned


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

ahhh boy racers.--- lightweight import car, fwd, lightened flywheel, 175 whp, no need for much boost on the line. smoking off your first 2 gears dont make you quick, good to get the cops attention though-------not to mention if you were driving on the street with slicks like the one dude said.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (brian1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_ahhh boy racers.--- lightweight import car, fwd, lightened flywheel, 175 whp, no need for much boost on the line. smoking off your first 2 gears dont make you quick, good to get the cops attention though-------not to mention if you were driving on the street with slicks like the one dude said.


Are you retarded.... This is for the track only..


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (brian1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_ahhh boy racers.--- lightweight import car, fwd, lightened flywheel, 175 whp, no need for much boost on the line. smoking off your first 2 gears dont make you quick, good to get the cops attention though-------not to mention if you were driving on the street with slicks like the one dude said.


did you not read the above posts?


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
Are you retarded.... This is for the track only..


My vote is yes....he is retarded.
I don't know about ed or any of the Honda boys....put i personally put 15k miles on my set of slicks out on the road. They love the highway....even with 8 psi.


_Modified by Midnight_1.8T at 12:07 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (brian1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_ahhh boy racers.--- lightweight import car, fwd, lightened flywheel, 175 whp, no need for much boost on the line. smoking off your first 2 gears dont make you quick, good to get the cops attention though-------not to mention if you were driving on the street with slicks like the one dude said.


plus 501whp. and on street tires i dead spin 5th gear from a roll on.
with the right tire, suspension and boost control setup the car dead hooks 3rd and goes 137mph in the 1/4 with 10 less psi of boost then we made 676 with. Oh and the car is 2800lbs. Your theorys are wrong.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Haha, nice Ed, spinning 5th is a great trick.... 
OP if you are pretty good with throttle manipulation, you can pulse the throttle at the point you want to launch with quick movements of the pedal and build better boost. You just want to be pushing the down as you roll on the clutch. Before two step for me I would do this at 4500-5000 and build about 5-6lbs. If i got it just right 1.89 60 fts.
Of course on the 2Step I am closer to 1.70...








Oh and you could install a DSG, it has factory Launch control, and I hear rumor there will be adjust ability soom where you can change the launch point...


----------



## Europiece (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Don't think it matters for the purpose of this conversation, but I don't think a two step i.e. a second rev limiter will pull timing. Retarded timing as i understand it is an antilag feature.


----------



## kylecreegan (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (brian1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_ahhh boy racers.--- lightweight import car, fwd, lightened flywheel, 175 whp, no need for much boost on the line. smoking off your first 2 gears dont make you quick, good to get the cops attention though-------not to mention if you were driving on the street with slicks like the one dude said.


Ed owned you newb!







have you ever even watched the video of his car run? gtfo
Ed your car is awesome, keep up the great work!


----------



## dubfetishh (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (kylecreegan)*

hey Ed (not to thread jack or anything) but did you our joe get my MAF housing in yet??? still got that check engine light.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (dubfetishh)*

got im broski


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

anyone have a link to this video? IMO i think a 2 step feature would be useful say if you had an awd car because on a fwd car it will just spin...

on another note where do you guys usually launch your car at the track? How long did it take to install the setup on your car Sav where you have different boost levels in first than in the rest of the gears?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*

Its in the FAQ. DIY section.


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

didnt realize it said how long it took i read it a while ago...ill re-read it. what are your usual launch RPM's at the track?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*

Its turbo related, but Hetzen was launching at redline on slicks. There's alot of factors. I'm not the biggest drag buff so others can chime in.


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

he popped it at redline ?


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

i was thinking 3k but if i do that it just seems to spin(on the street) but i also have never been to a drag strip when ive had a car thats worth running.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*

6800rpm for me


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

anyone brave enough to try redline in second gear or do we not want to waste a clutch







i was gonna try that in my 2L fsi come this spring on 24.5" slicks and if that doesn't work out for me i am going to try 26" slicks off redline in first, i used to lauch my 1.8T with a 3071R on 24.5" slicks at 6k in first when i had it...no launch control or anti-lag just hold it at 6k dump it and gas pedal to the floor


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:00 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i burn out in 2nd gear and hold it at 8750 for a few seconds.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_i burn out in 2nd gear and hold it at 8750 for a few seconds.

i used to do a second gear burn out too.....thats why i am wondering if it will launch decent in second too







if i can pull a 1.8 sixty foot in first and still pull it is second i would rather launch in second saves the time and effort of shifting to second


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

random factoid: 2nd gear burnout @ 6.5k = stock clutch ---> dead.
as me how i know and i'll swear i had nothing to do with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_random factoid: 2nd gear burnout @ 6.5k = stock clutch ---> dead.
as me how i know and i'll swear i had nothing to do with it. 

Did you expect it to hold?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_random factoid: 2nd gear burnout @ 6.5k = stock clutch ---> dead.
as me how i know and i'll swear i had nothing to do with it. 

my stock 2L fsi started slipping doing a burn out with the 24.5" slicks in first gear







and that only had 13K on it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my stock 2L fsi started slipping doing a burn out with the 24.5" slicks in first gear







and that only had 13K on it

You guys crack me up. Do you just drive around looking for people who might pay attention if you start doing burnouts?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtimk41088* »_anyone have a link to this video? IMO i think a 2 step feature would be useful say if you had an awd car because on a fwd car it will just spin...

on another note where do you guys usually launch your car at the track? How long did it take to install the setup on your car Sav where you have different boost levels in first than in the rest of the gears?

your opinion doesn't count. without 2step, people wouldnt' be able to cut 1.5 60' times, and have 5psi off the line. you don't need 20psi off the line. 5-8psi works just fine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You guys crack me up. Do you just drive around looking for people who might pay attention if you start doing burnouts?









haha no usually the first to notice have red and blue strobes on their car so i keep it to the track haha


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i am a retired urban street ninja.


----------



## [email protected]onic.ca (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
haha no usually the first to notice have red and blue strobes on their car so i keep it to the track haha

Yeah, they're usually not impressed either. Dumbarsses.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
your opinion doesn't count. without 2step, people wouldnt' be able to cut 1.5 60' times, and have 5psi off the line. you don't need 20psi off the line. 5-8psi works just fine. 

JD needs a minimum of 15 psi at 5500 to make it into the low 10's. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

JD needs a minimum of 15 psi at 5500 to make it into the low 10's. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

jd? what size slicks? 26" you need more boost. i should have been clearer. 5-8psi on 24.5".


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

speaking of ninja....
there's some ninja editz goin on.








omg, gotta hurry.... copy text, delete post, new post, paste text, append text. click post. omg. wonder if anyone noticed the crap i had posted before i did my ninja edit.










_Modified by inivid at 7:00 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_speaking of ninja....
there's some ninja editz goin on.








omg, gotta hurry.... copy text, delete post, new post, paste text, append text. click post. omg. wonder if anyone noticed the crap i had posted before i did my ninja edit.









_Modified by inivid at 7:00 AM 1-18-2008_

you sniff to much sand the last few years?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will not say what my settings are but 5psi is no enough on my last two setups. That car will bog so fast itll be hysterical.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

ed, you don't count. over-achiever. this is a common-folk discussion.








jason, i'm on to you.


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
your opinion doesn't count. without 2step, people wouldnt' be able to cut 1.5 60' times, and have 5psi off the line. you don't need 20psi off the line. 5-8psi works just fine. 

I wouldnt say it doesnt count but its justone you dont agree with.

If you cant tell im pretty new to drag racing as i have never had a car that is worth dragging(or is in good enough condition) to do it without the fear of it breaking. Im hoping to be able to learn as much as possible about how you guys get success at dragging your GTI's.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtimk41088* »_how you guys get success at dragging your GTI's.

...a high post count on vwvortex got me into the 10s.








seriously, it's practice. as there is no substitute for experience.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtimk41088* »_
I wouldnt say it doesnt count but its justone you dont agree with.

If you cant tell im pretty new to drag racing as i have never had a car that is worth dragging(or is in good enough condition) *to do it without the fear of it breaking*. Im hoping to be able to learn as much as possible about how you guys get success at dragging your GTI's.

i thought breaking things were the fun part then you get to tear it down and show off how bad you can explode parts


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

w3rd. plus, posting carnage pics gets your post-count up and you can be a baller vortexer like whoa. just like the vip-style ballerz in the MkIV forum.








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the MkIV forum. not.








....btw, i've got to get a hi/low remote for my ebc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_i will not say what my settings are but 5psi is no enough on my last two setups. That car will bog so fast itll be hysterical.

hysterical? 5psi bogs. no psi cuts hard. lighten that pig up.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hysterical? 5psi bogs. no psi cuts hard. lighten that pig up. 

i generally dont do this, but do you have any experience with a car with standalone or actually racing a car with standalone/2step, e-racing doesn't count. Last time i checked you car last ran on tony chip tune almost 2 years ago. And no, no one runs 5psi 2 step. The only hondas that are naturally light are Ef's, Egs are slightly heavier, EK's are hardly lighter than mk4's and EP's are just as heavy as mk4's and the fastest EP is no faster than me.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
i generally dont do this, but do you have any experience with a car with standalone or actually racing a car with standalone/2step, e-racing doesn't count. Last time i checked you car last ran on tony chip tune almost 2 years ago. And no, no one runs 5psi 2 step. The only hondas that are naturally 

Man, I have been waiting on someone to say this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Man, I have been waiting on someone to say this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
i generally dont do this, but do you have any experience with a car with standalone or actually racing a car with standalone/2step, e-racing doesn't count. Last time i checked you car last ran on tony chip tune almost 2 years ago. And no, no one runs 5psi 2 step. The only hondas that are naturally light are Ef's, Egs are slightly heavier, EK's are hardly lighter than mk4's and EP's are just as heavy as mk4's and the fastest EP is no faster than me.

actually, since you asked i do. i've ran more dsms than your car has made clean passes. fwd/awd. regardless of the state of my car, it's doing about the same as yours. being built. you had a jump start on being able to pick up the phone and order a long block. i tend to do things myself. unfortunately having tons of custom work/parts, takes time to do. i never expected my fabrication to take 8 months. other custom parts still take time.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

dont get me wrong, i mean no disrespect. But again I dont pretend i know it all. There are many things i dont know about. When I dont know I dont speak, I read from those who do and learn. I dont badger with questions, I just do it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_dont get me wrong, i mean no disrespect. But again I dont pretend i know it all. There are many things i dont know about. When I dont know I dont speak, I read from those who do and learn. I dont badger with questions, I just do it.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i don't pretend to know everything either. what i do know is i don't need 15-20psi to launch. but then again, my car isn't oem weight.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually, since you asked i do. i've ran more dsms than your car has made clean passes. fwd/awd. regardless of the state of my car, it's doing about the same as yours. being built. you had a jump start on being able to pick up the phone and order a long block. i tend to do things myself. unfortunately having tons of custom work/parts, takes time to do. i never expected my fabrication to take 8 months. other custom parts still take time. 

Actually i didnt just jump on the phone and order a long block. Actually you email me along with issam every day asking me to make stuff for you. Stuff Im not interested in making because of the way you present yourselves on the forum, poorly, ignorantly and in a childish manner. I highly doubt you did anything in the past. If you did why didnt you ever post up some of your prior success, you love jerking yourself off all over the 1.8t forum.
All my passes have been clean, I sandbag, its a part of racing and I didnt have the time to have a cage cause I do more all day than drop ship parts and pretend to be a big shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what i do know is i don't need 15-20psi to launch. but then again, my car isn't oem weight. 

How would you know this if you car is being built?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_6800rpm for me

and it sounds awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we were working at the gate during show and go when you guys were working on it...very impressive car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
Actually i didnt just jump on the phone and order a long block. Actually you email me along with issam every day asking me to make stuff for you. Stuff Im not interested in making because of the way you present yourselves on the forum, poorly, ignorantly and in a childish manner. I highly doubt you did anything in the past. If you did why didnt you ever post up some of your prior success, you love jerking yourself off all over the 1.8t forum.
All my passes have been clean, I sandbag, its a part of racing and I didnt have the time to have a cage cause I do more all day than drop ship parts and pretend to be a big shot.















o no he didnt just go there





















pwnage


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
Actually i didnt just jump on the phone and order a long block. Actually you email me along with issam every day asking me to make stuff for you. Stuff Im not interested in making because of the way you present yourselves on the forum, poorly, ignorantly and in a childish manner. I highly doubt you did anything in the past. If you did why didnt you ever post up some of your prior success, you love jerking yourself off all over the 1.8t forum.
All my passes have been clean, I sandbag, its a part of racing and I didnt have the time to have a cage cause I do more all day than drop ship parts and pretend to be a big shot.

show me where i've asked you to make me a single thing. ANYTHING. you and i share ideas. but i certainly have NOTHING to ask you to build for ME. why would anyone care what i have done with dsms? we're not building dsms. you asked, i answered. i've never badgered you or anyone here for info.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jason, just cut it. I dont feel like getting involved in these arguements on forums. I have all the emails in my inbox. I also have all the aim conversations discussing lots of stuff on my dead aim logger. 
It does not take 8 months to build a manifold, you were had. I built my entire setup in 2 days, drove it to the dyno for a tune, brought it to the track, and ran it all day long.
You cannot launch a MK4 on 5psi and have it cut a good time on slicks. Have a nice day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Jason, just cut it. I dont feel like getting involved in these arguements on forums. I have all the emails in my inbox. I also have all the aim conversations discussing lots of stuff on my dead aim logger. 
It does not take 8 months to build a manifold, you were had. I built my entire setup in 2 days, drove it to the dyno for a tune, brought it to the track, and ran it all day long.
You cannot launch a MK4 on 5psi and have it cut a good time on slicks. Have a nice day.

post them up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how was i had? i had experienced fabricators do my fabrication work. and worked out a sponsorship. so where is the had part?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[removed personal info]


_Modified by Boostin20v at 3:12 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_You cannot launch a MK4 on 5psi and have it cut a good time on slicks.

What do you consider a good time?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
I can also put up the aim logs of you telling me how you hate 034 and try not to sell it too. And how you guys dont see eye to eye. Just say so and Ill hand you the shovel.

Oh wow. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

i'm not issam. as long as you know. issam does not=jason. 
i have autronic. it's no hidden secret with that. issam knows we don't see eye to eye. i would hope so anyhow.







theres no secret there either. 99% of the questions i get concerning 034efi, i send to him. i'm under his account, so he can deal with the questions on 034efi.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
What do you consider a good time?

my fat ass car was cutting 1.69-1.7 60' all day at over 2850lbs.
every time we turned up the boost in the lower gears, it went faster.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

5500-6000 for me but my power comes on differently than others.
...and on my two step my boost sits at about 10-12 psi...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_5500-6000 for me but my power comes on differently than others.
...and on my two step my boost sits at about 10-12 psi...

I'd like to see what you guys run with no 2 step.







It'd be more like my ET's.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

done


----------

